# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Connection from php to sql server 2005 database using sqlsrv_connect()

## newphpcoder

Good day!

After connecting my php to sql server 2005 using the mssql_connect() syntax, which did not work. I try my best that I can to work it, but at the end I could not fix the error. So now, I try another option like I used Microsoft Driver for SQL Server and the syntax that Im using is sqlsrv_connect()


Here are some configurations that I do to work the connection

1.	I put the php folder in in C:\
2.	I configure my IIS 6.0 to run php using isapi
3.	I installed the SQLSRV20.EXE inC:\php\ext
4.	I configure my php.ini
I uncommented the ff:
extension_dir = "./ext"
cgi.force_redirect = 0
doc_root = "C:\Inetpub\wwwroot"
I add extension=php_sqlsrv_53_ts_vc9.dll


I create a php file to test the connection


```

<?php
$server = "ISM\SQLEXPRESS";
$connectOptions = array("Database" => "dbtest");
//Because UID and PWD are not specified in the connection option
//The connection is made with Windows Authentication.
if($conn)
{
echo "Connection established";
}
else
{
echo "Connection could not be established";
}
?>


```

After I run this code I got an error like this:

Fatal error: Call to undefined function sqlsrv_connect() in C:\Inetpub\wwwroot\testconn.php on line 5

I dont know where is the problem and how can I fix it. 

I need to fix it as soon as possible, because almost 3 weeks I troubleshoot this connection.

Any help is highly appreciated
Thank you in advance.

----------

